# Texas City SharkFest



## soulman (Oct 27, 2006)

Launched out of Texas City and immediately saw birds working in the channel. We had multiple hook ups during every drift and the sharks ranged from 30-50 inches. Everyone on the trip was exhausted from landing so many sharks. We released all of them except for 3. We caught most of them on cut bait/cigar minnows.


----------

